# September Additions at Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

*September Additions*
The weather feels like its changing and along with this change we have a few new product additions to the store. These are from Auto Finesse, Bilt Hamber, Chemical Guys and Menzerna. Highlighted below are some of our favourites from their new product line-ups.

Chemical Guys Quantum Pads
The new Quantum design represents a great leap forward in polishing pad technology. Innovative new foam polishing pads smoothly transfer power from the polishing machine into paint while minimizing heat, wear and tear, and user fatigue.


Auto Finesse Avalanche Banana
Auto Finesse Avalanche Banana is a Citrus Power infused foaming pre-wash solution is the perfect product to assist you in those winter months to loosen and remove road grime prior to contact washing, doing most of the work for you.


Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax
Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax is a superior super-easy-to-use last stage treatment for the protection of highly finished automobile paint systems. The high grade T1 carnauba wax is used as the backbone to provide a deep rich gloss.


Menzerna Power Lock Sealant
Menzerna Power Lock Polymer Sealant is Menzerna's first pure sealant that will give your paint a deep shine and ultimate protection. Exclusively manufactured in Germany using the highest quality polymers that upon curing tightly link together to form an invisible barrier against all kinds of contaminants.


Menzerna One Step Polish
Menzerna One Step Polish is the all-rounder in top form. Polishes out 3000 grit sanding marks, reliably removes streaks, swirls and clouding, and provides lasting protection for the high-gloss surface.


Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

:thumb:


----------

